# good blade for plaster.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Bought this for twenty dollars yesterday. Dremel brand carbide blade. Made in Switzerland.
> So far I have cut out 5 single gang, 1 two gang, 1 three gang, and four 6" holes with it. 1"+ thick plaster on metal lathe.



Where ?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lowes. Wife just came back with another.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Nice Ill have to try one. 

Judging by the last pic it looks like that's one of those jobs where you have to comb your hair while you shower to get all the plaster dust out.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I use the same one for stucco and concrete board they work great.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

What hair?:laughing:

I'm laid off right now so this is my house. Built in 1957, all plaster steel and concrete. A joy to rewire!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Which multi tool do you have?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Could it be a dremel multi tool by chance? :whistling2:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Could it be a dremel multi tool by chance? :whistling2:


Possibly, but it could be a universal blade that fits other makes as well.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Milwaukee m12. The new m18 version is much nicer, tried one out last week.


----------



## Ious (Jan 28, 2014)

How'd you make such a round cut-out with a flat blade?

How well did the M12 oscillating tool work? I assume the batteries don't last too long when cutting hard plaster.

That "plaster" you have is similar to what we have here, basically concrete with a thin coat of plaster on top of it.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Bought this for twenty dollars yesterday. Dremel brand carbide blade. Made in Switzerland.
> So far I have cut out 5 single gang, 1 two gang, 1 three gang, and four 6" holes with it. 1"+ thick plaster on metal lathe.


thats pretty sweet, i use the fein blades that are " all purpose" in my fein multi tool and they are total junk


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ious said:


> How'd you make such a round cut-out with a flat blade?
> 
> How well did the M12 oscillating tool work? I assume the batteries don't last too long when cutting hard plaster.
> 
> That "plaster" you have is similar to what we have here, basically concrete with a thin coat of plaster on top of it.


2-3 6" holes per battery. I have the small m12 batteries and it eats them up. I do have 5 batteries and three chargers though.

As far as cutting a round hole is concerned the flatness of the blade doesn't matter much on a 6 inch hole. I just plunge straight up all the way around.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

How well do the blades cut stucco for a recessed box? Does the blade last long? I hate drilling thirty holes!


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

zac said:


> How well do the blades cut stucco for a recessed box? Does the blade last long? I hate drilling thirty holes!


I don't know how hard stucco is compared to plaster. Can't say. Anybody?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Bought this for twenty dollars yesterday. Dremel brand carbide blade. Made in Switzerland.
> So far I have cut out 5 single gang, 1 two gang, 1 three gang, and four 6" holes with it. 1"+ thick plaster on metal lathe.


I put one to use tonight,,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Which multi tool do you have?



I used it on my Fein,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks I do a lot of plaster and have eaten up blades on everything! Im gonna go stock up on those. I even tried those expensive ass carbide sawzall blades and they didn't last to long. Do you have any trouble with your battery vibrating out of ur m12 multi? That happens to me evertime with all of my batteries. I want the m18 to see if the clips prevent the battery from slipping out. Anyone used the m18 one? Curious about fatigue with the weight on it after a few holes in a row.


----------

